# NCEES Power Index



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2015)

NCEES Index.xlsx

-Courtesy of member bbuschbaum


----------



## Kovz (Mar 10, 2015)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing! Makes it easy to find all the threads in one place.


----------

